# Gaggia Classic best ground coffee



## Mikeymad (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi all,

just looking for for some advice you all you Gaggia experts.

Tomorrow I'm taking delivery of my first grown up coffee machine after years of cafetières and distinctly average coffee making devices! It's a Gaggia Classic bought from a member here. The machine seems in great condition which is a good start.

After doing lots of research, I know I need to buy a good grinder but at the moment I have other financial priorities, at least for the next month or so. So, what's the best easily available off the shelf ground coffee out there?

I know I need a tonne of things to make a truly great coffee and I'll get all of this in due course, but I just want to be able to make a decent coffee pretty quickly out of the box that at least matches my current Nespresso. Is that being a bit optimistic?

Thanks ?


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Most roasters will sell you coffee ground for espresso.

Try Rave as a good value starter.

Don't be surprised if your first attempts seem disappointing compared to your regular Nespresso. It's a learnig curve and can take time to get the best from a new machine.

The Gaggia will probably come with a choice of single or double walled (pressurised) baskets. The pressurised one might be the best bet with pre-ground.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I agree that pressurised is your best bet. It won't be great but you won't have to sink every shot either.

maybe try a hario hand grinder? You'd still need to go the pressurised basket route


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Mikeymad said:


> So, what's the best easily available off the shelf ground coffee out there?


*Off the shelf. Easily available . Pre-Ground*

I used to use LavAzza Crema e Gusto, that was my favourite pre ground, , followed by LavAzza Qualita Rosso


----------

